# Rave SO for French Press



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi guys,

A friend at work is looking for some new beans to try out.

He currently drinks Lavazza in a French Press, and initially I encouraged him to purchase a Rhino Grinder.

He has now hit the limit in terms of what he can achieve with supermarket beans (and me recommending fresh roasted).

I've brewed him a Clever Dripper, and he definitely prefers the full bodied "texture" of a French press (for now at least).

So the criteria for him is as follows:-

1) Needs to be darker roasted (or medium dark)

2) Looking for more chocolaty/nutty notes than bright or fruity.

3) I don't want to scare him off the new hobby with anything too "mad" (e.g. yirgacheffe naturals etc.)

4) Will only be brewed in a French press

5) Probably looking at single origins

So, can anyone recommend something from Rave or other?

Cheers


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I know you've said single origins, so raves Columbia Suarez is very good, but the best French press I've had (I used that exclusively for a year or so) was raves mocha java, and it fits the chocolatey/nutty profile you've said about. A very "coffee" tasting coffee, nothing crazy or fruity etc.

hope that helps a bit


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Very helpful, was going to recommend something like Suarez or Italian blend, so they fit the bill

Cheers


----------

